# IR Drytop for sale



## earnurturn (Aug 14, 2011)

Selling a barely used Immersion Research Devils Club dry top. Only used for a Grand trip and a few day stretches. Like new. I'll cover shipping if need be.
Size: XL
Price: $250
5054891591
Any questions just ask.


----------

